# Merida Internet



## mr g53 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hello all, is the internet service in Merida english or spanish?


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

It depends on the site you connect to. Some big sites, like google, detect your location (from your internet address) and customize results for you by giving you spanish. Some sites, like amazon.com, redirect you to their mexican site amazon.com.mx. Some sites, like expatforum.com, are just in English. 

Were you worried that you'd have to post your questions in Spanish once you moved here?


----------

